# impossible redémarrer Ipad retina



## christophe21300 (16 Juillet 2014)

j'ai un Ipad Retina qui fonctionnait parfaitement bien jusqu'à ce que l'écran rétro-éclaire en gris sans plus afficher la moindre image. J'ai donc appuyé sur le bouton d'alimentation afin de l'éteindre puis le rallumer. Il s'est effectivement éteint mais impossible de voir apparaitre la moindre image lorsque je le rallume (pas de pomme, pas de symbole de charge lorsque relié au secteur).
Pourtant lorsque je le relis à mon PC il y a une détection USB.
J'ai alors tenté un mode de récupération par DFU (c'est comme cela que ça s'appelle je crois) : en appliquant la séquence 5 secondes bouton alim puis en meme temps 10 seconde bouton central avant de relacher le bouton d'alim. En faisant cette séquence rien n'apparait sur l'écran.
Pourtant lorsque je relis mon Ipad à mon PC et Itunes, celui ci reconnait mon Ipad puisque j'ai le message : Ipad en mode de récupération". Je clique donc sur Restaurer Ipad, la mise à jour Itunes s'est effectuée : téléchargement, extraction du logiciel, préparation de l'ipad pour l'installation, ... mais ça s'arrête là ...un message d'erreur apparait :

L'ipad n'a pu être restauré. Une erreure inconnue s'est produite (4014).

Malgré des recherches sur internet je n'arrive à trouver aucune solution.
J'ai d'autant plus les boules que ma garantie a pris fin le 25 juin dernier !!!
De plus mon Ipad étant jailbreaké je pense qu'Apple ne voudra pas faire d'intervention dessus...

Je me tourne donc vers vous en espérant que vous pourrez faire qqch ...

Merci à tout en attendant ...

chris

Je l'ai rechargé toute une nuit


----------



## aurique (16 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour ,

As tu essayé une "Hard-reset" ? : c'est à dire un appuie prolongé( une dizaine de seconde) sur les boutons Home et Power .


----------



## christophe21300 (16 Juillet 2014)

oui j'ai essayé 
Mais rien n'y fait !


----------

